# XI'AN | Andaz Hotel | 247m | 50 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Andaz Xi'an - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com





(on gaoloumi it is 260 m / 63 fl)










2020-08-23 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

Nice to see a new project next to the IFC


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-04 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-18 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

One of the best skyscrapers under construction in China


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

damn, what a sleek design!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-26 by gears


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-16 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-02 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

皓瀚霏凡
on 22nd March 2021


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This might be the best skyscraper UC in the world! Love it!


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

皓瀚霏凡
on 30th April 2021


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by

皓瀚霏凡
on 8th May 2021


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 小绿萝 on 31st May 2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-27 by njbw


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

皓瀚霏凡
on 15th July 2021


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 6 by njbw on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-03 by njbw


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

non concrete core?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-27 by 悦西安 惊蛰


----------

